# [A] Aufnahmestopp bis



## Linellar (22. Juni 2013)

Da wir sehr viele neue Mitglieder gefunden haben, machen wir wieder einen aufnahmestopp.
Denn die neuen Mitglieder sollen sich erst einmal zurecht finden.
Ob und wann wir wieder Mitglieder aufnehmen, können wir noch nicht sagen.

Liebe Grüße

Linellar


----------



## PsychoBaer - Bernulf (26. Juni 2013)

*hochschieb*


----------



## PsychoBaer - Bernulf (6. Juli 2013)

Suchen immer noch :-)


----------



## PsychoBaer - Bernulf (17. Juli 2013)

Und wieder *hochschieb*


----------



## PsychoBaer - Bernulf (24. Juli 2013)

Wir freuen uns sehr, dass wir schon ein paar neue Mitglieder begrüßen durften und hoffen, dass wir viele gemeinsame Abenteuer erleben werden. 


Weiterhin sind alle Spieler, die sich von unserer Vorstellung angesprochen fühlen, bei uns herzlich willkommen! Einfach auf unserer Gildenseite www.tirions-waechter.de oder bei Linellar oder mir (Bernulf) über PN oder im Spiel melden. Freuen uns schon


----------



## PsychoBaer - Bernulf (31. Juli 2013)

Wieder eine neue Woche und *hochschieb*


----------



## Linellar (12. August 2013)

So, wir suchen weiterhin neue Gildenmitglieder, und freuen uns auf dich.


----------



## Linellar (21. August 2013)

Wieder *Hochschieb*


----------



## PsychoBaer - Bernulf (29. August 2013)

So, nach einigen alten Raids, Herausforderungsmodi, lfr, HC-Szenarien und neuen Mitgliedern schieben wir den Beitrag doch wieder mal hoch! :-)

Freuen uns auf jeden netten und langfristigen Spieler ;-)


----------



## PsychoBaer - Bernulf (17. September 2013)

Letzten Sonntag haben wir weiter an dem Gildenerfolg mit Schattengram und den Gleven gearbeitet (bzw. durchgerannt) und haben zusammen PDK-25er-Erfolge gemacht. Diese Woche wird beides am Fr. weitergemacht.

Außerdem waren wir die Tage mehrfach gemeinsam auf der zeitlosen Insel unterwegs. Sonntag wurde z.B. von morgens halb 7 bis abends um 6 Ruf gefarmt (natürlich immer nur, wer Lust hatte und auch nicht jeder durchgehend).

Desweiteren planen wir momentan ein Gildenevent um die fehlen Rassen / Klassen auf 85/90 zu bekommen und das 2. RL-Gildentreffen im nächsten Jahr.

Falls dir auch solche Abenteuer und Events gefallen und dich unsere gildenvorstellung anspricht, dann melde dich einfach.

:-)


----------



## Linellar (25. September 2013)

Da wir mittlerweile sehr viele tolle neue Mitglieder gefunden haben, werden wir nun bis zum 15.11.2013 keine neuen Mitglieder mehr aufnehmen.
Wir möchten unsere neuen Mitglieder erst einmal Willkommen heißen,
und in der Gilde ankommen lassen.

Ich danke für euer Verständnis


Es grüßt euch ganz lieb 

Linellar


----------



## Linellar (18. November 2013)

So, wir nehmen gerne wieder neue Mitglieder auf.
Also her mit euren Bewerbungen.

Es grüßt euch ganz lieb

Linellar


----------



## PsychoBaer - Bernulf (7. Dezember 2013)

Momentan gehen wir jeden Sonntagabend SuO Flex und dienstags machen wir alte Raids (kommenden PSA und BdZ - ab Januar Ulduar).

Zusätzlich haben wir die Tage zusammen Reittiere gefarmt (Obsi, Malygos, Zul, Dunkelmondjahrmarktwolf, ...), Twinks gelevelt oder tägliche Dinge erledigt (natürlich nicht jeder und nur wer Lust hatte).

Desweiteren läuft momentan ein Gildenevent um die fehlenden Rassen / Klassen auf 90 zu bekommen und wir planen das 2. RL-Gildentreffen fürs nächste Jahr.

Falls dir auch solche Abenteuer und Events gefallen und dich unsere Gildenvorstellung anspricht, dann melde dich einfach bei uns.

:-)


----------



## PsychoBaer - Bernulf (23. Dezember 2013)

Servus zusammen.

Hier noch einmal ein kleiner Rückblick der letzten 2-3 Wochen und eine Vorschau aufs neue Jahr:

Wir haben die Gilde nun auf 50 Accounts (ca. 40 mehr oder weniger aktive) ausgebaut und wollen diese durch Forenwerbung auf max. 60 erhöhen. Ab danach werden wir nur noch Freunde, Verwandte, Arbeitskollegen, Partner, ... in die Gilde aufnehmen, da wir keine Massengilde sein wollen. :-)

Sonntags sind wir immer Flex gegangen. Wir haben uns vom 1. Teil nun vorgearbeitet bis zum letzten Boss des 3. Teils. Ab dem 19.01. geht es hier weiter.
Die letzten 2 Dienstage sind wir Pechschwingenabstieg, Bastion des Zwielichts, Feuerlande, Eisenkronenzitadelle, Naxxramas teilweise mit Erfolge teilweise nur für Reittiere gegangen. Ab 07.01. gehen wir dann die Ulduar-Erfolge an.
Montags und mittwochs ging die Stammgruppe nhc 10er Schlacht um Orgrimmar. Nach den anfänglichen Problemen auf einem toten Server haben wir uns auch hier immer weiter vorgearbeitet und haben nun eine klasse Mannschaft, um Garrosh bald die Meinung direkt zu sagen.
Auch ein Gnomenwettrennen und Teil 1 und Teil 2 des Gildenevents "Alle Rassen, alle Klassen" fanden statt bzw. laufen noch bis Jahresende.
Nebenbei wurden natürlich Daylis, lfr, hc Szenarien, Ruf farmen, Erfolge, Reittiere farmen, PvP ... gemacht und wir bekamen einige neue tolle Mitglieder in die Gilde.

Fürs nächste Jahr sind neben dem obigen noch eine RBG-Gruppe, Herausforderungsmodus, RL-Gildentreffen und weiteres geplant.

Wer an solchen Aktivitäten gefallen findet, aktiv ist und nach einer langfristigen Gilde sucht, kann sich gerne bei uns melden. Kontaktdaten stehen oben in unserer allgemeinen Gildenvorstellung. Diese solltet ihr euch vorher auch noch durchlesen. Während der Feiertage und Neujahr kann es aber sein, dass wir uns etwas seltener bis gar nicht antrefft, da das reale Leben einfach vorgeht.

Wir wünschen unseren Gildenmitgliedern und allen andern schöne und besinnliche Weihnachtstage und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr. :-)


----------



## Linellar (29. Dezember 2013)

Da wir sehr viele neue Mitglieder gefunden haben, machen wir wieder einen aufnahmestopp.
Denn die neuen Mitglieder sollen sich erst einmal zurecht finden.
Ob und wann wir wieder Mitglieder aufnehmen, können wir noch nicht sagen.

Liebe Grüße

Linellar


----------

